# In dash computer



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Thinking of building an in dash computer in the TT, only thing is I need to remove the middle vents and buttons. Anyone done anything like this before and have pics? Just curious to see if it looks a bit wrong!

got an old satnav surround from a 350z to work with.


a similar version I built for the 350z is here and would have the same functionality.

http://www.350z-uk.com/topic/47922-car-computernavobd2-reader-ready-with-video/


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I mounted my carpc screen down where the ashtray is, as this involved much less modification and meant I could easily return it to standard when I sold the car:










http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=140988


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Already got a spare dash on the cheap, so going to get medieval on its plastic ass!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

cookbot said:


> Already got a spare dash on the cheap, so going to get medieval on its plastic ass!


As Einstein once said, "the difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits". We can decide which side you landed on when you you've finished your install.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Spandex said:


> cookbot said:
> 
> 
> > Already got a spare dash on the cheap, so going to get medieval on its plastic ass!
> ...


Yea, but I heard Einstein built crap in car computers :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's probably worth installing a 7" tablet these days isn't it? One with GPS would be ideal.
I had a look for a cheap android myself but with the massive borders on the cheap ones, they exceed 180mm across.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

I must say Tonksy that does look nice good job

Rob


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was going to install an ipad mini in a custom made double din centre console.
Unfortunately I'm selling up soon so have had to abandon the plans.
The double din centre console is made from carbon fibre and has a beautiful glossy finish.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

mullum said:


> I was going to install an ipad mini in a custom made double din centre console.
> Unfortunately I'm selling up soon so have had to abandon the plans.
> The double din centre console is made from carbon fibre and has a beautiful glossy finish.


Now that looks awesome!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> I mounted my carpc screen down where the ashtray is, as this involved much less modification and meant I could easily return it to standard when I sold the car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty damned good. I've been thinking about running something similar but using a MacMini as a base. It has to be Apple... :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> It has to be Apple... :wink:


I can't see how you justify that. The final application will probably conceal the operating system entirely. 
I use XP SP3 for my security cameras because it's fast, cheap, robust and lightweight.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Pugwash69 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It has to be Apple... :wink:
> ...


Because I work with Apple. Check out the links in my sig. strip


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It has to be Apple... :wink:
> ...


Fine until it's no longer supported. (next year)

Some people prefer Mac OS to MS which is fine.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Stealth69 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


What isn't supported?

I'm looking to do this as a means of research. I'm hooking up with a car audio guy to help me with the installation part but the idea will be to offer it as an install service to Mac based customers. The big difference will be the option of high resolution audio.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> What isn't supported?
> 
> I'm looking to do this as a means of research. I'm hooking up with a car audio guy to help me with the installation part but the idea will be to offer it as an install service to Mac based customers. The big difference will be the option of high resolution audio.


XP isn't supported as of next year!

higher audio resolution??


----------



## Bampson (Aug 7, 2008)

mullum said:


> I was going to install an ipad mini in a custom made double din centre console.
> Unfortunately I'm selling up soon so have had to abandon the plans.
> The double din centre console is made from carbon fibre and has a beautiful glossy finish.


 where can i get one of these ?? 
are they available for sale or is this a one off ?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Stealth69 said:


> XP isn't supported as of next year!


What support would you need??

The beauty of XP is that no one has needed support for it for years. It's the most stable system MS have out there.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Stealth69 said:


> higher audio resolution??


Yep. Better than CD quality. It is possible with SACD discs or better still downloadable FLAC files from the likes of Linn.

There are of course other sites available for downloading lossless audio... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Stealth69 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to install an ipad mini in a custom made double din centre console.
> ...


Agreed. In silver carbon I'd buy it.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > XP isn't supported as of next year!
> ...


Agreed. I run my security cams 24 hours a day and it only gets rebooted when I have a power outtage. I switched off automatic updates long ago and it remains under 5GB on the drive.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Still a windows box that gets picked apart at will by all a sundry...... I guess if you don't use it for anything then is fine.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Stealth69 said:


> Still a windows box that gets picked apart at will by all a sundry...... I guess if you don't use it for anything then is fine.


Do you think a carpc is a high hacking risk? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > Still a windows box that gets picked apart at will by all a sundry...... I guess if you don't use it for anything then is fine.
> ...


Spandy, you obviously have experience of this. Would you mind if I pick your brains?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> Still a windows box that gets picked apart at will by all a sundry...... I guess if you don't use it for anything then is fine.


I find that a bizarre thing to say. Unless you know my home IP address and the port number I forward to my camera machine, you won't even get as far as the password prompt.
I use it to take 6 camera feeds and do motion capture, running Blue Iris. It's in use for this all the time.

Anyhoo, if I didn't need the domain support of XP I'd have stuck Win98SE on it. Even smaller


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Bampson said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to install an ipad mini in a custom made double din centre console.
> ...


It's a one off - custom made, and not cheap.










But, I can get standard parts skinned instead.
I'm considering getting an OEM single din part skinned. I suppose it could be done in silver carbon instead of the usual black.

I don't know about fitting a Mac mini or PC into a car - it seems a bit overkill. Even an Apple TV is overkill really (even a jailbroken ATV2 running XBMC etc, or a RaspberryPi running raspBMC).

I think really, in a car, you want AT LEAST touchscreen and you want simplified menus. A removable tablet (IMO ipad mini) would be the most sensible option - but as I mentioned in another thread a little while ago, at this stage there would be some limitations and compromises. I won't go into them here as its not directly relevant to the specifics of this thread.
No doubt Apple are working on a suitable solution, more than likely making heavy use of Siri (voice recognition) which should make for a safer integration of tech into a vehicle.

If "higher resolution audio" is the goal - perhaps an iOS camera adapter and a suitable (core audio compatible) sound card could be used.

As I had to abandon my tablet install plans, I haven't looked into the Audison bit One - or the Meridian. These may be useful ways of getting a good audio signal from a tablet, however.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Stealth69 said:
> ...


My experience is limited to an XP based carpc running Centrafuse GUI a few years ago. Still, if you want to ask anything, PM away.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > Still a windows box that gets picked apart at will by all a sundry...... I guess if you don't use it for anything then is fine.
> ...


I was referring to the point that it is an OS going out of support, not that it's going on to a car pc.... But then you still get opportunistic kids that will try and hack anything for shits and giggles, we've all been there


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Stealth69 said:
> 
> 
> > Still a windows box that gets picked apart at will by all a sundry...... I guess if you don't use it for anything then is fine.
> ...


Are any of your machines on the Internet that reside on that network?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, but it's a domain controlled network behind a NAT. There's no access to the XP machine internally without the right domain credentials.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Spandy, you obviously have experience of this. Would you mind if I pick your brains?


My experience is limited to an XP based carpc running Centrafuse GUI a few years ago. Still, if you want to ask anything, PM away.[/quote]

Thanks mate. x


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> Yes, but it's a domain controlled network behind a NAT. There's no access to the XP machine internally without the right domain credentials.


Okey dokey..... Gotta be safe then hey


----------

